# Como capturo pantalla (Cerrado)

## skormel

Estoy buscando un programa para capturar la pantalla  de mi gentoo, he estado usando gnome-screenshot y va perfecto pero quiero algo que no dependa de gnome y que sea ligero, ya que soy usuario de ion3 y no me gustan mucho las aplicaciones pesadas.

¿Qué me recomendais?

----------

## i92guboj

```
$ import -window root pepito.jpg
```

ó

```
$ scrot pepito.jpg
```

"import" pertenece a imagemagick, scrot lo puedes emerger por separado.

----------

## zx80

Yo uso este script:

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/bash
> 
> echo "---------------------------------------------|"
> 
> echo "| Snapshot Taker v0.1 |"
> ...

 

Lo ejecutas en consola y tre da a elegir entre jpg o png.

----------

## zorth

hola.

gnome ni idea, ni me gusta ni lo uso. no se si es cosa de kde, pero para capturar pantalla pico la tecla →

Imp Pant (imprimir pantalla) que esta 2 teclas arriba de SUPR y luego, PEGO el contenido del portapapeles donde sea menester que es la captura en formato .png

pruebalo.

saludos

----------

## Stolz

usar la búsqueda suele ser buena idea 

----------

## skormel

* fgrab en el powerbook no me funciona. (lo he desechado)

* el script de zx80 va de pm, pero lo que busco es algo de pulsar y capturar, así que lo he guardado para cuando me haga falta, de todas formas muchas gracias por el script funciona perfecto.

* scrot, me gusta como funciona va perfect.

* import, excelente 

Al final me voy a quedar con scrot por el echo de no necesitar ningun parametro para realizar la captura.

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas, me han sido de gran ayuda.

----------

## i92guboj

 *skormel wrote:*   

> * fgrab en el powerbook no me funciona. (lo he desechado)
> 
> * el script de zx80 va de pm, pero lo que busco es algo de pulsar y capturar, así que lo he guardado para cuando me haga falta, de todas formas muchas gracias por el script funciona perfecto.
> 
> * scrut, me gusta como funciona va perfect.
> ...

 

Si con "pulsar y capturar" te refieres a tener un botón o algo en un menú a mano para hacerlo, en lugar de hacerlo desde xterm o similar, siempre puedes usar algo como esto:

```
$ scrot ~/screenshots/shot-$(date +%Y%m%d%H%M%S).jpg
```

Luego asigna dicho comando al botón o menú. Esto se hace de forma distinta según el escritorio o gestor de ventanas que uses. En kde o gnome es tan sencillo como crear un icono en la barrita y asignarle este comando. En FVWM puedes asignarlo a un menú o a un botón en FvwmButtons, en fin, depende de lo que uses. También puedes asignarlo a una combinación de teclas si tu WM te lo permite.

Asegúrate de tener creado ~/screenshots/, o el comando fallará. Ahí se irán almacenando las capturas, y el número ese tan largo te permitirá verlos ordenaditos por fecha de creación en casi cualquier gestor de archivos.  :Razz:  Si necesitas más info, "man date".

----------

## skormel

Ya lo tengo asignado a F7, como WM uso ion3, no se si lo conocerás. 

Gracias por la aclaración.

----------

## skormel

Al final lo he dejado en la siguiente forma (lo he reasignado a F11 que está más lejos de F6, el cual está asignado a firefox, así no tengo capturas de pantalla indeseadas):

```
 bdoc("Query for capture screen."),

    kpress(ALTMETA.."F11",

           "ioncore.exec_on(_, 'scrot ~/screenshots/%F_%T.png')"),

```

Lo que me da como resultado:

```
skormel@powerbook ~/screenshots $ ls -l

total 76K

-rw-r--r-- 1 skormel users 39K jun  8 10:03 2007-06-08_10:03:10.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 skormel users 35K jun  8 10:04 2007-06-08_10:04:52.png

```

Es una parte del fichero de configuración de ion3 cfg_ioncore.lua, por si a alguien le interesa.

Gracias a todos.

----------

## zorth

bueno, una duda. yo como dije pulso la tecla que esta 2 por arriba de SUPR, la de impr pant, y me guarda en el portapapeles que al pegar lo obtengo la captura de pantalla. esa tecla queda asignada al uar kde, gimp o es que nadie mas la tiene asi, de forma tan facil asignada ? tambien digo que no he configurado ni instalado nada para esa funcion, esta asi y no se por que esta xD

saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *zorth wrote:*   

> bueno, una duda. yo como dije pulso la tecla que esta 2 por arriba de SUPR, la de impr pant, y me guarda en el portapapeles que al pegar lo obtengo la captura de pantalla. esa tecla queda asignada al uar kde, gimp o es que nadie mas la tiene asi, de forma tan facil asignada ? tambien digo que no he configurado ni instalado nada para esa funcion, esta asi y no se por que esta xD
> 
> saludos.

 

Seguramente sea un built-in the kdesktop o kwin. Puedes estar seguro de que es cosa de algún componente de kde. Gimp no hace eso (tiene su utilidad de captura aparte), y xorg tampoco.

----------

## ekz

 *zorth wrote:*   

> bueno, una duda. yo como dije pulso la tecla que esta 2 por arriba de SUPR, la de impr pant, y me guarda en el portapapeles que al pegar lo obtengo la captura de pantalla. esa tecla queda asignada al uar kde, gimp o es que nadie mas la tiene asi, de forma tan facil asignada ? tambien digo que no he configurado ni instalado nada para esa funcion, esta asi y no se por que esta xD
> 
> saludos.

 

Sí, en gnome y kde suele venir así, con su propio gestor de capturas de pantalla, lo que hace gnome, es abrir un cuadro de dialogo para confirmar el nombre (lo abre después de haber capturado la imagen)

A veces quiero borrar una palabra con backspace y paso a apretar varias veces la tecla Impr Pant.. y me abre varias ventanitas ¬¬ , asi que migro a scrot inmediatamente  :Smile: 

SAludos

----------

## Soul Lost

 *ekz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sí, en gnome y kde suele venir así, con su propio gestor de capturas de pantalla, lo que hace gnome, es abrir un cuadro de dialogo para confirmar el nombre (lo abre después de haber capturado la imagen)
> 
> A veces quiero borrar una palabra con backspace y paso a apretar varias veces la tecla Impr Pant.. y me abre varias ventanitas ¬¬ , asi que migro a scrot inmediatamente 
> ...

 

Y cuiál es el problema? Desactiva esa tecla desde Sistema>Preferencias>Combinación de teclas  :Razz: 

Generalmente uso el mismo que tare gnome, además es posible tomarle screen a una sola ventana con alt imp, para cuestiones que solo necesito un área del escritorio en particular yo he usado dos opciones, una con un plugin del gkrellm (que no recuerdo) y actualmente el capturador de pantalla que integra beryl  :Razz: 

----------

## ekz

 *Soul Lost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y cuiál es el problema?

 

Es que también a veces saco capturas de pantallas!  :Very Happy: 

pero con scrot va de lujo, desde beryl ajusté el comando para tomar capturas con la ruta a un script, y va perfecto! ni la ventana donde estoy escribiendo pierde el foco!  :Very Happy: !

SAludos!

----------

